# fabco nv-55



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i am in the process of redoing my co2set up as i dammaged my regulator , my question is i have the nv-55 needle valve and i am curious if anyone out here knows where to get the fittings that will fit the nv-55 valve to the regulator 
i am sure its a 10/32 fitting to the 1/8 which is standard on the reg , does anyone know of any stores that sell the fitting i would need 
have chked at home depot .rona.lowes and no luck
any help would be greatly appreciated
thanks 
tom


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The #10/32 fittings can only be purchased online; I do not know of any local store that sells the adapters.


----------

